# Lizzie Borden Riddle



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

What did Lizzie Borden say when someone inquired if her parents were going to allow her to go to the box social?


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

No guesses?

She said she was going to ax them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

You've really upped-the-ante on this one, Deb! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> No guesses?
> 
> She said she was going to ax them.


Sigh... and here I was just getting geared up to bombard you with a few of my guesses!


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

You'll find me in December but not in any other month. What am I?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

Sunny said:


> You'll find me in December but not in any other month. What am I?


Santa Claus?


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

The letter D.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 11, 2020)

The letter D.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 11, 2020)

What gets wetter the more it dries?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> What gets wetter the more it dries?


Ice?


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

A towel


----------



## Rosemarie (May 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> A towel


Correct


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

If two's company, and three's a crowd, what are four and five?


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

9 ?


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

yusss...


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

You measure my life in hours and I serve you by expiring. I'm quick when I'm thin and slow when I'm fat. The wind is my enemy.


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

A candle.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Wow, you guys are so good! 

I've never been good at jokes and riddles.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

I run, it runs, I stop, it runs...

What it it?


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

A watch.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

I am a perching barrel, filled with meat, Taking hits from leaps and dives. Look inside, but do not eat, The meat in there is still alive!

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

A thimble


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

A swimming pool?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Sunny said:


> A swimming pool?


Good guess, Sunny, but Deb, got it right.


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

Lets' post everyone's riddles in separate threads on the forum.


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

I don't follow, Deb. Do you mean start a new thread for each new riddle, or a separate thread for each person?  Why is that necessary, whichever it is?


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Start a new thread for each riddle. People may notice it more on the board.


----------

